# JTextPane & Text zentrieren



## DaKu (28. Apr 2006)

Hallo mal wieder

habe in meinem Programm ein Feld zum Textausgeben, indem ich gerne den Text zentriert ausgeben möchte.
Nun habe ich hier schon gelesen, das es mit JTextArea nicht funktionieren würde, also habe ich es in JTextPane geändert, nur weiss ich ab hier nicht mehr weiter


```
JTextPane anzgername = new JTextPane();

panel1.add(anzgername);		
       anzgername.setEditable(false);
       anzgername.setFont(new Font("Times New Roman",Font.BOLD,20));		
       anzgername.setBackground(Color.yellow);
       anzgername.setBounds(20,10,750,30);
```

hoffe, ihr könnt mir da ein weng auf die Sprünge helfen
Danke


----------



## DaKu (28. Apr 2006)

habs gefunden  :bahnhof: 


```
JTextPane anzgername = new JTextPane();

panel1.add(anzgername);		
     anzgername.setEditable(false);
     SimpleAttributeSet set = new SimpleAttributeSet();
     StyleConstants.setAlignment(set,StyleConstants.ALIGN_CENTER);
     StyleConstants.setFontFamily(set,"Times New Roman");
     StyleConstants.setFontSize(set,20);
     StyleConstants.setItalic(set,true);
     StyleConstants.setBold(set,true);
     anzgername.setParagraphAttributes(set,true);
     anzgername.setBackground(Color.yellow);
     anzgername.setBounds(20,10,750,30);
```

ist zwar ziemlich umständlich, aber es funktioniert :lol:


----------

